# 504 diesel



## pecken (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a International 504 Diesel Tracter Its extremely hard to start. I've put new heaters in but still takes a extremely hot Battery. Does anyone know the cranking amps? I insatlled a front loader on it a few years back. I connected it thru the auxellity ports coming out the back but have to hold the small handle open all the time for it to work. also loader and back hydraulica seems to act extremly slow now. That just started. I changed Hydraulic filterbut still didn't help..
Please help


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Does your model have an internal filter screen?

You may want to consider a full hydraulic fluid change as the pump pressure often churns up dirt/debris from your reservoir. It's also common for a new filter to clog fairly quickly with older, contaminated hydraulic fluids...And if the fluid looks 'brownish' the culprit is usually water contamination.

Shartel


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

The front end loader may be pumping fluid all the time. That may be due to being hooked up wrong for the spool you have. With fluid being pumped, there is more drag or resistance to overcome (load on the engine when there shouldn't be extra load), especially if you're using a heavier oil, like 90 wt.


----------



## pecken (Apr 22, 2010)

I have it hooked up to the aux ports but have the level that controls these ports held open..if this is wrong can anyone tell me a better way? Thanks for all your help


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

The spool manufacturer should have directions on how the spool is supposed to be hooked up. If it's hooked up right, you shouldn't have to hold any of the levers, with nothing happening until the lever is operated.


----------

